# Gaggia New Baby, cannot prime.



## synic (Aug 13, 2012)

I fill the water reservoir, turn the unit on, and press the pump button. Water does not come out of the grouphead, and instead fills the drip tray and then leaks out onto the counter.

So, I open the steam valve, and activate the wand, still no water. The reservoir is basically just emptying onto my counter when the pump is on.

Have I purchased a bad machine?

I guess I'd better mention. This machine was sold as new.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm no expert like gaggiamanualservice but it seems like the three way valve is stuck. Try descaling etc as a first line of attack until someone with more knowledge comes along.

Or return it to where you bought it from telling them its faulty.

ian


----------



## synic (Aug 13, 2012)

I found the problem.

I took off the cover. Connected to the pump is a two way valve, with one hose connected to the reservoir (this is a clear hose), and one hose connected to the boiler (this one is a rubber hose surrounded by red cloth). At the two way valve, the rubber hose has broken off. It hasn't just come undone, the little plastic bit that it is tied to is still inside the hose, and not connected to the valve.

Perhaps if this is a readily available part, and is easy to replace, I'll buy that instead, but otherwise I'll send it back. This machine was sold as "new, unopened" on ebay for about $110 USD less than retail, but now I see why. I feel like I'm going to go through a bit of trouble if I try to return it to a seller like this. The box was obviously opened, and the float in the drip tray is missing.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

If you can get me a picture of the part in question I may have one as I have recently stripped a gaggia Baby,

Martin


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

your grivory valve has sheared off, you need a new one with oiteker clip. i sell on ebay. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GAGGIA-GRIVORY-PUMP-VALVE-FOR-BABY-RANGE-NEW-/180933551254?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item2a207ae496

mark


----------



## synic (Aug 13, 2012)

MartinB said:


> If you can get me a picture of the part in question I may have one as I have recently stripped a gaggia Baby,
> 
> Martin


Thank you, Martin. I actually got the seller to agree to refund my money, and I think this time around I'll just buy a new machine.


----------



## synic (Aug 13, 2012)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> your grivory valve has sheared off, you need a new one with oiteker clip. i sell on ebay. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GAGGIA-GRIVORY-PUMP-VALVE-FOR-BABY-RANGE-NEW-/180933551254?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item2a207ae496
> 
> mark


Mark,

You are quite correct, that is, in fact, the part I was referring to. I appreciate you replying, but yeah, I'm just going to return this one and get a new one. Receiving a bad machine kind of put a bad taste in my mouth.

Thanks again


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

best option mate

mark


----------

